# jww and std exc A videos



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Here's my videos from yesterday. My dog, Spyder, took first in his jww run. He wasn't jumping very well and I think it's because he was slipping a little on the new mats. His std run was so nice until he came off the teeter. It had just been resurfaced last week with those rubber pellets. It's a much more secure surface, but he's never been on those before. So between him going "what the heck is this stuff" and he wasn't fully on the teeter, he came off. I'm not excusing him coming off though. Argh!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

great videos


----------



## jay d (Nov 28, 2009)

You sure can tell that he's havin' fun....he's a good looking dog!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I think YOU don't know how wonderful you and your dog are. Cause those were FABULOUS runs! But I'm think you either don't trust your handling or your pup (and you should).

If you had put in 2 extra front crosses rather than waiting for your dog and doing rears, you'd have cut even MORE time and made the run just a teeny bit smoother and clearer for your dog.

In the JWW run, you did such a great job sending him out and around to get into position, but then had to wait for him to catch up and send him ahead of you. Your speed is FANTASTIC, you know where the crosses are, and your pup.... he's comfortable working away from you (no babysitting!). So watch the run again, could you have gotten a front cross in between 4 & 5? And again at 12 & 13?

Bummer about the teeter, that's another WONDERFUL run.

You and your Spyder can easily get into the top agility listings! Great teamwork and focus, you are reading the courses well and getting where the lead changes are for the dog. But if you also want to continue to cut just a few sec off your runs (BEAT THE BORDER COLLIES) you BOTH have have the speed going, but the rear crosses are slowing you both down a touch while you are waiting for him, and then he has to figure out where to go next. 

Remember, a rear cross is generally used when your dog is ahead of you. So if you are standing there waiting for your dog, then waiting for him to get ahead so you can THEN do the cross and move on, chances are you had plenty of time to do the more motivating (speed speed speed) front cross which allow you to KEEP MOVING and give more info as you are moving.

Course now if I run against you, or now when you can get into the top GSD's in AKC, you may start bumping Bretta and my times. So, disregard all my previous post, rear crosses only forever!!!! BRETTA ROCKS!!!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Thanks! He's the most fun dog ever and he's always happy. He's my first agility dog and we are getting better all the time and he's getting faster. The hardest part is just keeping up with him.

My plan was to do a front cross between 4 & 5, but I almost ran into the pole and forgot until it was too late and did a rear instead. I'm not sure if I could have gotten in a front between 12 & 13 after having to decelerate for 11 to get him to 12. 

I'm also sleep deprived at these events as I work evenings so get little sleep the night before. Concentration can be a bit tough at times.

My instructor competes in the 24" class with a Berner and I kind of feel bad that my dog is going to kick her butt every time he Q's. I have to keep telling myself that she has a different breed so it's ok, but it's still hard.

MRL, I think you are safe as we are in different parts of the country and I'm not doing a lot of traveling to compete. LOL! It would be great to go to the nationals at least once though in agility - I know the border collies will kick our butts, but it would be fun anyway. 

He's also nationally ranked in obedience and I want to take him to the obedience nationals some day too. Did I mention that he's a super fun and super cool dog? He does SchH too.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote:My plan was to do a front cross between 4 & 5, but I almost ran into the pole and forgot until it was too late and did a rear instead. I'm not sure if I could have gotten in a front between 12 & 13 after having to decelerate for 11 to get him to 12.


And I think you BOTH are good enough that you could have done it!

Front crosses can be more challenging cause you have to kind of trust that your dog will go that way and do what you need, while you are going this way to get into your next position. So I'm thinking it's just more practice with this so you KNOW you'll get it in rather than not be sure. 

You really did get all the lines right for his path and yours. Do you RUN the course during the walk thru? Or only walk it? I find if I can run a bit, specially where the crosses are, then it helps my timing and knowing where to dart/cross. Sometimes I can line myself up with stuff outside the ring even, or '2 steps past the wing, then turn, pick up my dog, RUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!'

My problem is I have a bar knocking dog, so I'm distracted by that when making front or rear crosses. YOU look like you have a more reliable jumper on your hands (lucky lucky you). 

Keep taking the videos they were a joy to watch!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Thank goodness my boy jumps like a deer. Once in a great while he will knock a bar, but it's almost always my fault in some way shape or form. He used to have a problem weaving until I got weaves at home and that was the end of that. He also used to have a problem with the "wheeee factor", but that seems to be resolving itself too.

His biggest problem right now is me and that will only resolve with time and practice.









I will run parts of the course in the trickier spots as needed. Most of the time I can just walk it. Also, I really do front crosses, it just didn't happen in my jumpers run. I had a great front cross in his std run right before his weaves so I could get his entry better. This was something I had just practiced for the first time last week in my lesson.

I'm still learning and am getting better all the time.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

great video's,,and I agree GREAT JOB!


----------



## mygsds (Jan 7, 2007)

great videos - thanks for sharing. He ran very well on both courses.

pat


----------

